# [Scratch Build] Project Zero



## Tymofar (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

my realname is Benny.

i am building my first own Case and wanted to share it with you.
I hope you will enjoy it! =)

My build is called Project zero cause its my first scratch build.
I have made a few little modifications throughout the past years but now it is time to
make somthing big ;D

*Contemplated system:*

*Hardware: *

Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
Ram: G.Skill RipjawsZ (4x4) 16 GB
GPU: ???
PSU: ???
SSD: ???
HDD: 1x WD Green 750 GB
2x old Samsung 1TB

*Watercooling:*

Rads: 2x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 X Flow
Res: 2x Alphacool Eisbecher 250mm
CPU: Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light
GPU: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX
Pumps: 2x Alphacool Laing DDC310 + Plexitop
Ram: Alphacool D-Ram cooler
Fittings: Alphacool Eiszapfen
Tubing: PETG

Fans: ??? dont know yet, and dont know if i am just going to make a push configuration or go straight push/pull =)

*Current status:*



Spoiler: Current Status















[/IMG]














Here is a sketch of my Imagination:






A friend of mine was so nice to make some renders before he went on holidays. Due to the lack of time
he couldnt finish them, but they will help you to imagine what i want to do.












Thanks for that.

The finished Case will have the following measures:

64,8 x 64,8 x 25,8

Materials used

aluminum slot profile
aluminum plates
"Dibond"
Plexi


So again, i hope you will enjoy it.

constructive Criticism and Opinions are welcome.

greez benny


----------



## Vego (Aug 29, 2016)

great idea, looking forward to see the results


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Interesting design.
Is the Graphics card going to be remotely mounted up top, or only radiators?


----------



## Tymofar (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you both,

later i will add some pics of the slot profiles.

The Graphics card will be normaly mounted in the PCIe slot.
I will make a retainer to hold it in place.


----------



## Tymofar (Aug 29, 2016)

Here are the photos of the slot profile which will be the frame for my case.
The profiles are 20x20 mm


----------



## Tymofar (Aug 31, 2016)

Some new pictures i made today at my parents place, of course i took the chance for a sunbath afterwards ;D

First the assembled frame.































With the plexiglas and the Dibond on it (of course there are still the protection films on them)











This is the Dibond which has a nice so called butlerfinish (brushed) on it






Some countersunk washers to decide which one i will choose.
What do you think, which one should i use for the outside?

red, black, natural or titan.
















some different screws






and a Cablecombo piece (also just an example)






also i went shopping ;D






and my Paracord for the sleeving arrived =)
















stay tuned ;D


----------



## Onderon (Aug 31, 2016)

Love the concept, i would choose the red washers and paint the top of the screw red too so i would give a nice accent to the case finish.


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you =)

i'm glad that u are for red.

I originally wanted to make all red, but i wasnt sure if it will be too much.
Thats why i ordered the different colors.


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 4, 2016)

Progress =)

i got my hole saw with a 114 mm diameter.






Cutting the pieces:











Made me a little helper to bend the aluminum














































This was a heat test of cellular rubber (which i later use as a vibration damper)






it has passed =)

preparing for bending.
















see it works fine




































of course i did the other side too


























Sorry for the the quality of the last couple of pictures, dont know what went wrong with my camera.


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 6, 2016)

so...bending the Dibond




































I failed hard at bending the other side... 
so i will use it for another part.
Now i have to wait for the new one to be delivered.











because that pissed me of i made something else in the meantime.
drilling holes for one of the top parts
















back to the other ones.


























greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey guys,

got some progress =)

my plexiglass and the new Dibond arrived.











The cut outs for the bottom plate (black LED-plexiglass)
















drilling the holes
















template for the rad and the fans






making the holes for the fans into the top part































so next try to bend the Dibond from the other side ;D





















worked fine this time =)






now cut the side in shape





















this will become the motherboard tray
















i hope u liked it so far.

greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 12, 2016)

So i just updated my first post.
I listet the contemplated system and made a spoiler of the current status.

greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 15, 2016)

a small update.

painted the top cover black matt









































The result:











greez benny


----------



## Onderon (Sep 16, 2016)

Great finish on that paint, how many coats? can't wait to see this case finished. congrats on fb post.


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you.
Yes its awesome i got a fb post =)

Only 3-4 coats.


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 16, 2016)

Next Update.
Actually i did it yesterday but due to lack of time i couldnt upoad all photos,
so i decided to show you at least the painting.

the cellular rubber i used to bend the plexi unfortunately wont come of that easily.






so i decided to make it a little bit different and just glue it on the back of the Dibond and where no screws are ment to be (for now...see pictures below)




































so now i have seen i have to drill additional holes for the Dibond.






And make holes into the cellular rubber i just glued on...;D





















but this doesnt work for the plexi as you can see through it.. tested it on a small piece.






with background light, like it would be if the lights are on.
On Camera u can see it, with the naked eye its really hard to see it, but its there.






So i decided not to make it that way.


Stay tuned for more =)


----------



## Tymofar (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

another update, couldnt work that much cause i am very busy at the moment.
We have a big autumn market this weekend, and i'm the organizer of it.

i have new members in the familiy ;D

This comes a little late, but for future projects =)






And i granted myself a new cam. for better pictures (at least for the final shots) and to make a video.






so here is the small progress because i was and still am very busy.

with the old jigsaw






























i decided to do the back also, u wont see it but nevermind ;D
















glued the cellular rubber on the fan mount.






hope i got more time to work on it next week.

so long

greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 3, 2016)

heyho everyone!

Got some progress to share =)

now you can see the reason why i drilled so many holes.


































































Now mounting the outer parts.






























I positioned and mounted the screws first then glued the cellular rubber and cutted a hole for the screw.































here you can see that the upper left part fell onto the ground ;(


























as the paint doesnt hold on to them properly i had to made 2 new ones.











so i took the case outside and made a few pictures:






















The big tripod was there because i filmed the assembling progress.
I have to cut it and upload it, then i will show you this too.


Thank you for watching.

greez benny


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 3, 2016)

it looks awesome, i would be proud to have it sitting in my computer room. Hammer geil !


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 3, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> it looks awesome, i would be proud to have it sitting in my computer room. Hammer geil !



Thank You very much! but there is still much to do ^^


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys,

for those who are interested in the assembly, here are the two parts:

Part 1:









Part 2:









part 2 is the better part IMO.

I am new to viedo editing, so its not a masterpiece ;D

greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 12, 2016)

Good news!

Hey guys

i got a sponsor for my build =)

*Alphacool and Aquatuning!*

They supported me with all the stuff for watercooling my build =) They are awesome!
Go check them out: 
http://www.alphacool.com/
http://www.aquatuning.us/











A huge thanks to them, i am so happy right now =) cant describe it ;D
And of course thank you alphacool and aquatuning for your trust in me.


And a thanks goes out to you as well, Thank you for watching and commenting my worklog.
Appreciate your comments!

My build will look like this.






i will mount the reservoirs directly to the side walls, cause of asthetics.
All other ways i thought of aren't that clean or good looking.


And i couldn't resist to mount the Top "Eisdecke" onto the pumps =)











so stay tuned for more updates.

greez Benny


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello there, got some progress.

i've made the front window:




































Without the backlight (sun)






Then i cutted the L-Aluminum profile which will be the psu mount.











And i made a new bottom piece (i will paint it matt black)






the old one i think i wont use because it was there to illuminate, but since you cant barely see anything
of it cause of the aluminum profile and the massiv radiator.






a small update this time but still progessing =)

greez Benny


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 17, 2016)

So there is the next update =)

i just drilled more holes ;D

















AND even MORE! ;D holes holes holes everywhere ;D






I mounted the Alphacool Eisbecher onto the sides.






on both sides =) 
They are looking really good cant wait to see them in action, i like the lighttower effect.
(and no i am not saying this because i got sponsored ;D i wanted these!)

and i drilled the holes into the bottom piece.











stay tuned for more =)

greez Benny


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

switching back to the plexi for the bottom piece.
didn't have expected that the wood will look so bad.
This is not the quality i intended to have.





















greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 22, 2016)

Another Update =)

I disassembled my pc and placed it into the new case for measurements.







Then i nipped on an energy drink and drilled more holes ;D











There on the right side you can see i failed. =(






Here i took a wider distance, so i wont fail again.






the next step to file all holes. and fix the fail at least a little bit.
















I hope that once the cables are in you cant barely see it.

greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 26, 2016)

hey guys,

i made a new bottom piece. out of LED-Plexi.
This looks way better i think
















And then i made a little light test:






Paired the Alphacool Aurora LED rings with their Eisbecher, this looks so awesome even without water in it.
(i just noticed i should have cleaned them up first ;D...)





















greez Benny


----------



## Onderon (Oct 27, 2016)

great advance, have you thought of using led fittings? the would go great with those led reservoirs


----------



## Tymofar (Oct 28, 2016)

Onderon said:


> great advance, have you thought of using led fittings? the would go great with those led reservoirs



Thanks.

Yep i thought of using led fittings. 
But the reservoirs are lud up, the pumps, the ram, and the cpu block and then led fans. i think than it will be too much.
And even for the parts i listed i will test if it will be too much.


----------



## Tymofar (Nov 1, 2016)

So another update.

I installed the alphacool D-Ram module.
















And i had to drill even more holes.
I forgot to drill them for the GPU powercables ;D






and two more for the waterloop











a bigger one for the PSU cables to the back.






and i clued the cellular rubber behind the red plexi, cause the pumps will be mounted on it.






Now i have to wait till Gosumodz will have their sleeving tools back in stock, to make me my own cables.

greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello guys,

i ordered me some more plexi for the back.






and made a hole for the cables.











And holes where the warm air can leak through






Let the fun begin... ;D






This wasnt fun at all






so i decided to go on with something different.




































it is a little embarassing for me that i made a mistake again.
It cracked because i was to carefully at drilling the big holes and used the drilling machine to slowly so it canted and the plexi got a little crack.

but i want to show you all.











hope you like it nonetheless

Benny


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 8, 2016)

Everything looks pretty cool good work but I don't like the panel you just cracked. The air vents (if that is what they are) look out of place on this tower.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 8, 2016)

I get the octagonal vents but the horizontal lines doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Tymofar (Nov 9, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> Everything looks pretty cool good work but I don't like the panel you just cracked. The air vents (if that is what they are) look out of place on this tower.





slozomby said:


> I get the octagonal vents but the horizontal lines doesn't make much sense to me.



Thank you both for your honest opinion.

yep this should be the air vents, no contact to the fans at all just a way where the warm air can escape.

I made these horizontal lines because drilling so much holes wasnt fun at all.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 9, 2016)

Tymofar said:


> Thank you both for your honest opinion.
> 
> yep this should be the air vents, no contact to the fans at all just a way where the warm air can escape.
> 
> I made these horizontal lines because drilling so much holes wasnt fun at all.


I get that. but they don't look like they'd be very effective vents. perhaps if you redo it to fix the crack you might consider using a router instead of a jigsaw it would be more functional and look better. or went with a mesh like the bottom with a plexi border. or just did some easy pattern with only big holes. the thin lines don't make much sense to me.

just my thoughts/2cents.
keep up the good work.


----------



## Tymofar (Nov 25, 2016)

So finally i can go on with my build.
Gosumodz got the tools back in stock and i could order them.






my first time sleeving btw, but i'll give my best =)


----------



## Tymofar (Nov 30, 2016)

Progress =)

i mounted the pumps and decided not to sleeve these cables, cause you cant see them at all.
And i made light test.
Also i installed the top fans.





















Then i began with the sleeving.
for now it makes fun =)









































And my two SSDs arrived which i bought on cyber monday =)






stay tuned =)


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 30, 2016)

Staying tuned...

Looks great!


----------



## Tymofar (Dec 4, 2016)

Finished the sleeving.





































i have to wait for some cable combs =(
in the shop i wanted to buy them they are sold out for weeks now.
So i went to another and ordered them last Wednesday. But they havent arrived yet.

Next things to to before mounting the waterblocks and make the tubing:

work on my new enermax fans
flush the radiators
and think over the routing.


The colors are crossed.
Left side Res is Red and the pump is white
Right side Res is white and the pump is red.


----------



## Tymofar (Dec 7, 2016)

I took my new Enermax fans and disassembled them.
sanded the Halo-Frame and painted the plastic parts.
The assembling is like lego ;D









































greez Benny


----------



## Tymofar (Dec 16, 2016)

Another update =)

I mounted the rads and the waterblocks from alphacool.






for now it looks messy in the back ;D






the SSDs are in place as well. 






The GPX waterblock with all you need.






my dusty GPU ;D
















CPU block with the "Eiszapfen" fittings.






The DRam cooler.











the screws to hold the Mainboard.


























greez benny


----------



## Tymofar (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm back with another update =)

this time the hardlinetubing

All of that stuff goes into my case aswell ;D






The first connection:
















the first unuseable pieces.






took a threaded rod to hold the GPU in place.




































This was my first experience with PETG, it was more difficult than i thought.
I watched several videos - there it looks really easy ;D

here are the broken pieces






A leak test:
















So i've done around 80% of my Build i think.

Have to make some other things aswell.

So long

greez Benny


----------



## Tymofar (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey folks,

long time no see.
sorry for that.

But here i am back again with the final pics.

I made a mount for my Harddrives.
















And i cutted the holes in the backcover.

















Here it is placed on my table.































































































































I hope u like it, and liked it to follow my progress =)

Have a nice evening guys.

Benny


----------

